# Pandigital Novel Cyanogenmod?



## John95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how well Cyanogenmod 6 works on the White PDN? I heard that it drains the battery, only uses external sd card, and uses the volume buttons as home & back. Also, does anyone know how to install?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll have better luck discussing tablet hacking and modding in a forum dedicated to your device. It looks like XDA Developers doesn't have anything on it. I found this link.

http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...mware/7628-best-custom-rom-fws-white-pdn.html


----------

